# Fancy yourself a climber? Pt. III - "Feel My Legs I'm a Racer"



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fargo is one of ten climbs. 

Good luck.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

This is totally my part of LA. 

1. Mt Washington drive / Self-realization (Mt. Washington)

Near my place... done it many times... no big deal

2. Eldred st (Highland Park)

Near my place... short but insanely steep! The city has a special garbage truck just to serve this street because it's so steep.

5. White Knoll/Marview (Echo Park)

Tough.

7. Micheletorena (Silver Lake)

Done it... not difficult on the first 2/3s but tougher at the top.

8. Silver Lake blvd/Duane (Silver Lake)

Almost as insane as Eldred st

10. Stadium way/Academy/Boylston (Elysian Park)

Done it... not very hard.

The climb up Monterey Rd. by Debbs Park isn't noted but it's pretty good sized hill.

They should add Abbott Pl between Ave 54 and Ave 53 or Aldama St. between Ave 54 and Ave 50 and Townsend Ave between Yosemite Dr. and Ave 51.


----------



## doode (Mar 25, 2010)

ive done townsend and abbot on a commute, theyre short and simple and i dont think worth adding to the list of hills. 

the first hill is tough. i cant even make the next 2!
racing all in one day is insanity!

rocco, you going to be out there? ill see you there, you can put your bike up the hills with me.


----------

